# Some photo's including the controversial underpinning



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

I thought I would post some pic's of the underpinning job that caused so much discussion


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Don't take things here personally,
but don't expect that you won't 
get opinions here. :no:
Opinions are one of the two things
you will find in abundance hereabouts! :laughing:


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

Whats the other thing? "one of two". I don't take much personal


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Looks good from here. 

As long as the exhaust fumes from that wacker don't choke them boys out. inch:

Glad to see you staying around jmacd.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

And who is the lazy bama not helping to move the wacker and watching the person running the machine with his hand on his hip


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

Looking and leaning :thumbsup:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hell, i always thought the white helmet did all the leaning and watching. Seems there be a couple fella's watching the supervisor work. Where abouts upstate NY are yah?


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

We are located in central NY. The guy in the orange hat is the GC's guy, the guy running tamper works for me, the other guy with the black shirt is the soils guy to nuke the crusher run. I am up on the wall taking the photo or sitting in the machine taking photo's. Don't get me wrong I do work , just try not to jack hammer or run tamper, or shovel, rake every day, I am getting older ya know. The guys that work for me hate when I help, they say " your taking hours away from me dude" they like that rate pay! The soils guy tested every lift that we put in on the outside of the building that will be grass.:laughing: This must be stimulus money! The plywood in the first photo is the door we cut in and pulled the door out with the footings in place.


----------

